# Nude teens raise eyebrows



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Nude teens raise eyebrows*

Aug 25, 10:10 AM (ET)

By Scott Christianson

BRATTLEBORO, Vermont (Reuters) - Some have appeared naked in a downtown parking lot. Others rode their bicycles or simply strolled the streets in the nude.

Teenagers in the quaint Vermont town of Brattleboro are raising eyebrows this summer with brazen displays of nudity.

So far they haven't been arrested or ticketed: public nudity isn't illegal in the town of 13,000 people, unless it's done to arouse sexual gratification.

Vermont has a live-and-let-live tradition, allowing skinny-dipping and nude sunbathing. Brattleboro, the first permanent English settlement in the state in 1724, is home to a community of writers, artists and musicians as well as transplanted entrepreneurs from Boston and New York.

When the weather grew hot this year, a couple of dozen teens took to holding hula hoop contests, riding bikes and parading past the shops wearing only their birthday suits.

Nobody, including the police, seemed to take offense until one local, Theresa Toney, went before the town government in August to complain about a group of youngsters naked in a parking lot.

"The parking lot is not a strip club," she said. "What about children seeing this?"

Town officials asked their attorney to draft an ordinance to ban such displays for the Select Board to vote on in September. When the teens heard about it, some staged a nude sit-in.

"I don't see why it's such a big deal," said Alec McPherson, a recent high school graduate as he sat at a coffee shop table, browsing a thick volume of artwork from the Metropolitan Museum of Art. "Everyone's naked in this book."

His companion, Jeremiah Compton, a high school junior who plays in a local metal-and-punk band, agreed. "It's just that we're bored and expressing our right," he said.

"We have a nuclear power plant a few miles away and a ridiculous war in the Middle East, countries getting bombed," said Ian Bigelow, a 23-year-old who had gathered with some of his friends outside a bookstore. "So why's it such a big problem if we chose to get nude?"


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yea, and that is the same bunch of jerks that will want to take my rights away from me. You can take that to the bank. Same as the flower children of the sixtys are trying to do right now.


----------



## Orion6 (Jul 29, 2006)

But where do they conceal their weapons???


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, at this point in time, I am all for them doing what they want in that town. In fact, more towns need adopt free policies like this - why can't this happen in my town?!?!?!?! :smt047 :smt047 :smt047 :smt047


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

From the article it sounded like a bunch of dudes. No thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It doesn't say - and given that they are having hula hoop contests - I am assuming some are female


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> It doesn't say - and given that they are having hula hoop contests - I am assuming some are female


I hear ya, but in most cases, the ones who strip are the ones you wish didn't. I remember we went on a cruise and it had a topless deck. So I took a little stroll to check out the sights. Needless to say, I'll never do that again. :smt078


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Teenagers????

Can't we get arrested for looking at them??

:croc: :butthead: 

WM


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

No law against, no sex for sell, no problem.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

maybe some body needs a job, because they have to much free time on thier hands


----------



## 44magFMJ (Aug 14, 2006)

Orion6 said:


> But where do they conceal their weapons???


Up their keesters.


----------

